# Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?



## Valv (Mar 22, 2005)

I found this site through a search.

I am trying to find out what are the problems (if any) installing an Allison 2000 series 2 wheel drive on a 1999 Dodge 3500 4x4 truck with Cummins diesel.
The transmission is installed on a wrecked delivery van with a Cummins ISB motor, so I assume bell housing plate will be ok.
Is the 2wd version of the transmission same as 4wd but with driveline end tail, or will it have to be adapted to accept a transfer case (New Process 241)?


Thank you in advance to anybody that can help me on this.


----------



## RLS7201 (Mar 22, 2005)

Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?

Valv,

Check closely for transmission tunnel clearance. You may have to mount the body higher on the frame to make it fit.


----------



## Gary B (Mar 22, 2005)

Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?

Hi Valv, sounds like a lot of work and trouble for what? And if its not a 4X4 tranny it may not be as simple as bolting on the transfer case adapter. And as Richard posted will it fit in the space? Good luck and have fun.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## transrand (Mar 24, 2005)

Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?

I have thought many times of doing this myself, being an Allison technician, but I cannot justify the cost of doing this other than to prove it can be done. You can rebuild alot of Dodge transmissions for the cost of the regear.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 10, 2010)

Re: Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?

The 1000 series in the GM pickups is the same basic transmission as the 2000.  The 4WD models have a different rear cover to adapt the GM transfer case.  Not sure about the output shaft.  You'll have to get the trans ECU and the wiring harness too.  It's a big job.


----------



## Allison Expert (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?

Hey Valv,   I see by the dates i'm a little late, but just in case you are still checking this, or anyone else for that matter, in my experiance, and other Allison guys I have talked to, Dodges wiring and computer system is not compatiable with Allison, much like Fords, until you get up into the medium duty and heavy duty trucks, such as 4500 and bigger....As db said, you would have to get the trans TCM and possible a new vehicle harness if thats even avaliable....


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Allison transmission with Dodge Cummins  ?

I think what he means is the Allison system has to be installed in a Dodge pickup as a separate system, like it is in a medium duty truck.  You need to get the trans TCM, a separate TPS and wire the system in according to the Allison schematic.  It can be done, I've seen some and helped with a few.  But it is a big job.

It's not that the Dodge vehicle system is incompatible with an Allison, the two are not integrated together like in a GM pickup.  Even in a GM pickup truck, the Allison TCM is separate, but there is a lot of integration between the Allison 1000 and the pickup's engine controller and vehicle system, most of which is done through the communication link.


----------

